
High-performance XML parsing in Python with lxml - Anon84
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/x-hiperfparse/index.html?ca=drs-
======
d0mine
I wonder why anyone might want to use:

    
    
        self.is_title = True if tag == 'Title' else False
    

instead of simple:

    
    
        self.is_title = (tag == 'Title')

